# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Gấp - Nhờ tư vấn mua con máy tiện CNC

## iamnot.romeo

Có ông anh làm về cơ khí CNC nhưng đó giờ không rành về thị trường mua bán máy, từ nay đến hết tháng 12 ổng quyết định mở cái xưởng nho nhỏ, hiện đang tìm con máy tiện CNC yêu cầu xem xem như sau:
 - Đời cao cao tí từ 90-2000.
 - Hành trình tầm 400 x 200
 - Thay dao tự động cỡ 12 ụ dao
 - Mua để kinh doanh nên yêu cầu máy ổng định, chính xác.
 - Yêu cầu là có bảo hành, hậu mãi tốt có trách nhiệm sau khi giao dịch.

 Anh em nào có kinh nghiệm về cái này tư vấn giúp em, chổ mua hợp lý, giá trong khoảng 250tr đổ xuống, rồi cách kiểm tra máy khi mua, nói chung là anh em nào có kinh nghiệm thì nhào vô tư vấn hết mình dùm em. Ổng muốn mua trong 1 - 2 ngày tới nên rất gấp.

Nói thêm là ông anh đi tham khảo thì có cty kia báo giá 1 máy thông số tương đương như trên đời 1988, giá 250tr, ko biết có hợp lý không, model thì e quên ghi lại rồi có gì em bổ sung.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Hành trình tầm 200x400,mâm cặp 200-250, máy tốt, ổn định, gọn đẹp theo em thì tìm con moriseiki chạy fanuc, mấy con mori sl 25,Al2, cl25...em thấy là ổn còn mấy loại ikegai,okuma,hitachi,mitsu,một số loai của mỹ ,hàn em ko ưng thích lăm,(ko phải em marketing cho mori nha) còn chọn máy thì chọn máy ở bên kia về chưa lau chùi chưa động tuocnovit vào tủ điện,băng máy vit me còn sáng đẹp, điều khiển thì nên chọn fanuc Oc trở lên, yasnac, mitsu thì rẻ hơn nhưng sau này hư sửa và mua đồ khó hơn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bên T.A.T báo giá em con này 250tr nè anh em xem dùm em nhé.
Máy Tiện CNC – IKEGAI

ID#: ANBF-035-02
Model: TU15
Năm: 1988
Hệ điều khiển: Fanuc OT
Nước sản xuất: Nhật Bản
Số lượng trục gia công: 2
Hành trình X: 170 mm
Hành trình Z: 400 mm
Tốc độ trục chính: 36~4000 rpm
Số dao dự trữ lớn nhất: 12 pcs
Thay dao tự động: Yes
Công suất động cơ trục chính: 5.5/7.5 kW
Trọng lượng máy: 3.2 ton
Kích thước (DxRxC): 2.8x1.7x1.6 m
●Phụ tùng kèm theo máy : Trấu cặp và đầu chống tâm theo máy, Cáp truyền DNC, sách hướng dẫn sử dụng (tiếng Nhật)

----------


## CNC FANUC

Quan trọng là nó có phù hợp với công việc của bác ko, con này hơi nhỏ
Mà fanuc Ot có mấy loại đó ạ, có loại,A,B,C gì đó chạy digital hay analog mà em thấy người ta hay gọi là servo đit vàng hay đit đỏ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

dạ phù hợp với nhu cầu gia công rồi, em chỉ lăng tăng về đời máy và cách xem máy coi có bị đụng chạm gì chưa? tính lên hỏi thêm xem có ai quen anh thợ lành nghề có thể giúp xem máy ko.

----------


## Ga con

OT toàn analog không bác, đít vàng hay đít chỉ loại motor-driver thôi mà.

Giá 250T cho con này theo em là đắt rồi ạ.

Kích thước máy không lớn, thuộc loại dễ kiếm, nhưng sao bác yêu cầu số ổ dao nhiều thế.

Thanks.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Hi vậy hả bác vậy mà bữa trước em nghe người ta đồn là có loại Ot chạy được cả alpha servo, loai OTC thì em nghĩ chạy tốt, còn loại OT-A loại này em thấy chỉ hơn Fanuc 3T một tí ,tất nhiên là ko thể nào chạy được con servo đit đỏ, OT mà trước năm 89 thì em nghĩ là OA chạy motor đit vàng là cái chắc mà nếu có la đỏ thì cũng là loai analog mà thôi, OT và OM chỉ dùng để phân biệt systrm cho phay hay tiện thôi, còn phân biệt đời em thấy người ta hay gọi là OA,hay Oc

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em cũng không cần nhiều ổ dao vậy đâu bác, tại em lấy thông số theo con này người ta báo giá cho em, số ụ dao có thể giảm chút cũng được ah.
Với em cũng không cần phải rẻ đâu ah? ưu tiên của em là chất lượng máy và hậu mãi sau này nếu có hư hỏng, sữa chữa gì cũng có thể nhờ hổ trợ tính phí cũng ok, sợ mua lầm cục sắt về là chết ông anh. Em thì hi vọng kinh nghiệm mua máy của anh em sẽ giúp em nhiều điều. Đó giờ em toàn mua ve chai nên đụng tới máy sử dụng em thấy lung tung lắm ah. 

Như bên này nó bảo hành 3 tháng, nhưng có 5 cái yêu cầu trong hợp đồng như sau, nếu không đáp ứng nó không bảo hành.
ĐIỀU KIỆN BẢO HÀNH
 1. Điện áp vào máy ± 10%: điện áp vào máy không được tăng hoặc giảm quá 10%. 
 2. Biến áp phải dư công suất cho máy ít nhất là 20% công suất quy định của máy.
 3. Người vận hành máy của Bên Mua: có đầy đủ năng lực vận hành, sử dụng máy đúng đủ công suất của máy theo hướng dẫn kỹ thuật của nhà chế tạo máy và thực hiện công tác bảo trì vệ sinh máy định kỳ theo đúng sự hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất hoặc kỹ thuật Bên Bán.
 4. Do thiết bị là máy có xung lực va đập và có tính chính xác cao (N/C hoặc CNC), máy phải được Bên Mua đặt trên nền móng chống RUNG.
 5. Điều kiện của nơi đặt máy: nhiệt độ nhà xưởng phải nằm trong giới hạn cho phép, điều kiện  nhiệt độ: dưới 380C, độ ẩm: dưới  80%.
Nhà xưởng phải sạch sẽ, không bị bụi bặm và ẩm ướt.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Giá này phải là con mori mới xứng đáng

----------


## ToanCN

bên em có 2 con okuma và 2 con miyano hàng nhập , bác muốn tham khảo không

----------


## cokhichinhxac15

Liên hệ bên mình nha, máy chạy ngon, hỗ trợ kỹ thuật suốt hoặc hợp tác 0914bay khong mot bon bay bay

----------


## hanasimitai

> Có ông anh làm về cơ khí CNC nhưng đó giờ không rành về thị trường mua bán máy, từ nay đến hết tháng 12 ổng quyết định mở cái xưởng nho nhỏ, hiện đang tìm con máy tiện CNC yêu cầu xem xem như sau:
>  - Đời cao cao tí từ 90-2000.
>  - Hành trình tầm 400 x 200
>  - Thay dao tự động cỡ 12 ụ dao
>  - Mua để kinh doanh nên yêu cầu máy ổng định, chính xác.
>  - Yêu cầu là có bảo hành, hậu mãi tốt có trách nhiệm sau khi giao dịch.
> 
>  Anh em nào có kinh nghiệm về cái này tư vấn giúp em, chổ mua hợp lý, giá trong khoảng 250tr đổ xuống, rồi cách kiểm tra máy khi mua, nói chung là anh em nào có kinh nghiệm thì nhào vô tư vấn hết mình dùm em. Ổng muốn mua trong 1 - 2 ngày tới nên rất gấp.
> 
> Nói thêm là ông anh đi tham khảo thì có cty kia báo giá 1 máy thông số tương đương như trên đời 1988, giá 250tr, ko biết có hợp lý không, model thì e quên ghi lại rồi có gì em bổ sung.


Yêu cầu thứ 4 thì nhờ ông nào am hiểu máy CNC mua cho nhưng không đảm bảo 100%
yêu cầu thứ 5 thì 99,99% không công ty bán máy CNC nào ở Việt Nam đáp ứng được.

----------

